# What BHP for cracking 200mph and has any one on here managed it?



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I have heard of a few people doing 200MPH and was wondering what BHP or engine spec would be required to do this?

I got the Duke skyline dvd for xmas and at the end there are two skylines blasting along and one other them does 200mph. Who were those two people and what spec are those cars?

Awesome dvd by the way if anyone is thinking about getting it.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

gtr mart said:


> I have heard of a few people doing 200MPH and was wondering what BHP or engine spec would be required to do this?
> 
> I got the Duke skyline dvd for xmas and at the end there are two skylines blasting along and one other them does 200mph. Who were those two people and what spec are those cars?
> 
> Awesome dvd by the way if anyone is thinking about getting it.


The Duke Skyline DVD is century years old! Since that DVD there are plenty off here who *could* do 200mph of course in a controlled environment


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Those Skylines at the end belonged to Shin and Cem.

Shins which read the 200mph is a Mines car. Not sure what power its running.

Rgds
Nito


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Afaik, there are only 2 people on here who are proven to have cracked the 200mph (not speedo) barrier in the UK (ignoring Simon of course). Power aside, the gearing on 32s and 33s is the main problem. You'd need around 650-700bhp and the right ratios/rev limit to hit it...


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Ronnie ran 204mph with 7-800bhp (no gas) and a 6 speed sequential i think


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I thought Cem's GTR was blue? The other skyline at the end of the duke video isnt blue is it? At the very end of this dvd, there is a chap talking about the other guy having to give the police money. Who is that?

Shins car is amazing isnt it. Going round the ring at those speeds is a marvel.

thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

That fool Cem has had a very nice portfolio of cars, you know. The silver one is the Nur he owned.
The young whippersnapper is living the dream


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

empi said:


> Ronnie ran 204mph with 7-800bhp (no gas) and a 6 speed sequential i think


He ran out of gears, rather than power though & did it in a relatively short space of time - with a longer run up a lesser powered car should be fairly capable of doing it?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Nito-You've got Cem's car now haven't you?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Its not just how fast you go, its how fast you get there.

Lots of 200mph+ Supercars that can do 200mph, but take for ever to get there, wheras Rocket Ronnie for example can do it within 1.5miles from a standing start.

It would be the same with GTRs, i doubt it would take an enourmous amount of power to get one to do 200 (providing the gearings right for the engine), but whats the point if a car that is only geared for 170mph leaves you miles behind on a head to head run, by time you hit 200mph hed be long gone!

Whats the revs in top with std R32 gearing for 200 again? (with your usual sort of size tyres- 255/40/17 or whatever)- 7900rpm or somthing isnt it?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi Emil,
Yes.

Peter, 
who is Simon?
"(ignoring Simon of course)."

Rgds
Nito


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Whats the revs in top with std R32 gearing for 200 again? (with your usual sort of size tyres- 255/40/17 or whatever)- 7900rpm or somthing isnt it?


It'll be nearer 8400 theoretically... Mine hit 189.4 at just over 8000 revs on 255/40/17s assuming the tacho/pfc is anywhere near accurate. Like you say given the space and gearing, probably a 500+ car would get there in the end.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

NITO said:


> Peter,
> who is Simon?
> "(ignoring Simon of course)."


Nito,

Simon Norris as he does visit here from time to time...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

8400rpm, jesus


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I was going to post a similar thread to this just the other day - sparked by the fact that BMW claims the new M6, with a pesky 500bhp, will do 205mph derestricted - and having seen the Pagani Zonda with 550bhp and what appears to be a more areodynamic body fail to get past 197mph, I thought this was a little hopefull to say the least. Then again, Pagani were quoting an estimated top speed of 220mph when the car first came out, if I remember correctly, so perhaps it is over geared.

Couple of brief questions: Does anybody know the drag coefficients for the 32, 33 and 34 GTR's? I would assume that the 33 would be the most aerodynamic just by eye - but then the R34 GTR V Spec had the clever under tray diffuser thingy... hmm... 

Over to the pro's 

Rob


----------



## Sussex Boy (Jul 26, 2003)

*CD*

The drag co efficient for the 33 is 0.35 with the rear wing in the top position, it drops to 0.39 with the wing set for maximum downforce

Paul


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Standard Cd is 0.35 for R33, no idea what it is for an R34, probably akin to a skip!  I suspect its "worse" than a 33 as although the 34 is shorter its also wider.

The value may vary slightly subject to bodykit, lowering etc. etc.

You can work out the necessary power/revs based on Cd and weight, what "hurts" the 32/33 is the final drive ratio of 4.111 as averse to the 34's 3.545 - you have to rev the 33 higher to get the mph.

The strange thing is that the 33's 5th ratio is actually "higher" than the 34's 6th, you lose it though in the diff. Suppose it means the 34 in a way gets a 6speed close(r) ratio box than the 33.

I also believe in testing/set up for TOTB3 Keith did a number of 200+ passes on a rolling start 1/2mile at Brunters. 3037S's, don't you love them!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Ah, interesting. Just a thought, but surely being geared for 200mph at 8000rpm is pretty much ideal for a GTR beings as the tuned ones make their peak power at those kind of engine speeds anyhow? I'd like to see some of the big power 33's (i.e. Rocket Ronnie) with a longer final drive fitted have a go around Nardo.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Peter said:


> Like you say given the space and gearing, probably a 500+ car would get there in the end.



That would be my best guess as well !! But like others have said, it more about acceleration - it must be awesome to be able to do 200+ in just over a mile from a standing start !!!

   

J.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

I'm buying some larger diameter tyres for TOTB this year....


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Peter said:


> I'm buying some larger diameter tyres for TOTB this year....


Would that be from Massey Fergie, Peter? Or John Deere? Might need to make some adjustments to the wheel arches for clearance....  

Given the ease in which you hit the rev limiter I think you need to explore two options, higher gearing and adjust the limiter up!


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Just we watched the vid for you guys, it says Shin's has over 550BHP so quite a mild spec one.  
I thought his was only about 550 or 650 anyway, but his car is very well setup and and respsonsive.
Its like the White mines R34 in Japan goes from about 4K to about 9.5K almost instantly, I think they know how to build their engines 

Will


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

ATCO said:


> Given the ease in which you hit the rev limiter I think you need to explore two options, higher gearing and adjust the limiter up!


Nah, both of those options sound expensive to me...  Club hammer and big tyres will do me.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

I did the calculations a while ago using the correct aerodynamic formulas. Assuming a 0.36 CD for a stock R34, it requires 520bhp at the wheels to reach a true 200mph.

The problem with achieveing high top speeds in the UK is nowhere is really long-enough unless you have the power to accelerate to max speed in 1.5 miles.

Ignoring the speedo 200mph club which frequently is an actual 180mph or less, the only two 'genuine' 200mph+ observations taken were:

1. Ronnie at 209mph at Elvington, measured with the speed timing beams used at TOTB. This was power limited not distance limited, but was at a lower spec than running now.

2. Rupert saw 200mph on GPS in Germany in his car.

Both cars were running circa 680bhp at the time.

One problem with Top Speeds is that wind speed plays a major factor, since at Top Speed it can added or subtracted 1:1 from the speed, since all power is being used to overcome air resistance. This means that a 10mph tailwind will add 10mph to your Top Speed and a 10mph Headwind reduce it by 10mph. This is why speeds for the same cars vary on different days at the same venues. I have seen this in practice where a set of 'supercars' all saw their speeds reduce by about 15mph from one day to the next at Bruntingthorpe as a result of differing winds. 

Thism is why Top Speed records such as Bonneville require two runs in opposite directions within an hour, which are averaged.

Guy


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Guy,

Hmm, I was thinking about the now Gary's Beast a few years back and Ronnie at Bruntingthorpe last year, both, as I understand it, verified figures not personal observations but let's not get into that type of discussion...


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

R32 GTR C of d = 0.4  

Skylines aren't very aerodynamic hence the Veilside 1200 hp Drag R34 only seeing 215Mph. They expected alot more.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Guy,

I thought Ronnie had seen 205 ish, then upped the limiter and removed rear wing and then saw 209.

I thought he was fundamentally limited by gearing as opposed to power as he was hitting the limiter in about 1.5-1.7miles.

I also thought you had seen 200 on gps in Germany.

Gary was timed at 211 wasnt he??

As far as I know, none of the cars in 700+bhp spec have been timed on a particulalry long runway like Woodbridge.

J.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

IIRC the JUN Hyperlemon got 238mph at Bonneville with more to come (car was not very in control due to poor conditions).

The Blitz R34 got nearly 350kmh on the Autobahn too, whats that, about 215mph?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Regarding Ronnies Car I was there on the day and at 209mph it was not hitting the limiter, if had hit the limiter at 209mph, Ronnie would have insisted it was raised as Mark had done at 205mph. He tried several passes top beat 209mph and could not, so it was power that was the limiting factor not revs.

As for Garys car 'The Beast' (which I believe was owned by Gary and Henry jointly back then), this is an old point much discussed, but basically the 211mph quoted is from a magazine article and the 211mph is what the speedo shows in a photo. The only graph in existence of speed from that day shows 187mph and was calculated from the engine rev data-logging - there was no timing beam or radar or GPS used. Given the power that the car had at that point in time (about 5 years ago it had probably circa 600-650bhp) it could not have done a true 211mph. 

That said there are many cars that should easily exceed 200mph (Garys, Andy's, Peters, Keiths, Hughs etc etc) but that have not done so to date.

What would be interesting would be to see how long they could sustain 200mph (on an autobahn for example). 

Guy

PS This is not about praising or diminishing the achievements of anyone, just talking plain facts.............


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

According to a chart someone had, 8000 rpm on a normal 5 speed box is about 196 mph 

So in theory, if your car makes enough power at that point, you should be able to clock it.

An interesting point about the BMW M6 with 550bhp doing 200+ mph, yet there is a nice ferrari with 550bhp that "only" does 199 - although this could be a political Ferrari thing.

There are quite a few people here with 600bhp. WOuld it be fair to say they have a chance of clocking 200mph?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

If anyone wants to try for 200mph, then I am happy for my GPS data-logging gear (as used by several car-mags) to be used. It simply needs a venue to be organised, says Elvington or Brunters.

The beauty of the GPS system is that there is no fixed length for timing, it is up to the driver to see how late they are willing to brake. Here's my last timing graph from Brunters in the GT2, where I was braking after about 1.4 miles I think.










As you can see in that particular run, where I braked at 187mph, the car was still accelerating very quickly.

Guy


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

I think to do 200+ its more about sheer grunt ie Torque than BHP. As torque is the twisty bit, so if the engine cant turn the parts round due to restriction of air etc it aint going to do it.
If that makes any sence.

Will


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi iv had the great pleasure and dream come true to go out in Shins car, i think its 630BHP. He took it up to 195mph, a well rapid car to 195mph was quick. And it hadles like its on rails, i had to sell my Yamaha R1 because it felt slow thats y i bought GSXR1000. Many thanks to Shin for taking me out in his rocket ship.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Doesn't the car in the Duke Video hit something like 210/215??


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

> Hi iv had the great pleasure and dream come true to go out in Shins car, i think its 630BHP. He took it up to 195mph, a well rapid car to 195mph was quick. And it hadles like its on rails, i had to sell my Yamaha R1 because it felt slow thats y i bought GSXR1000. Many thanks to Shin for taking me out in his rocket ship.
> __________________
> Leggy Pete
> 
> Rebuilt By NHS!


All I can say is your a git  thats my mission to get a ride in a newer Skyline than mine this year, idealy one that make you poo your self its that quick is even better, like shins or some drag ones :smokin: 

Will


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Peter said:


> Like you say given the space and gearing, probably a 500+ car would get there in the end.


To 8400rpm? I reckon my car would blow up before it hit 200mph


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

LOL,you got it fixed yet Jeff?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Leggy pete said:


> Hi iv had the great pleasure and dream come true to go out in Shins car, i think its 630BHP. He took it up to 195mph, a well rapid car to 195mph was quick. And it hadles like its on rails, i had to sell my Yamaha R1 because it felt slow thats y i bought GSXR1000. Many thanks to Shin for taking me out in his rocket ship.


I have driven it on the way to the Ring. Its very rapid, I saw an indicated three digit number on the right hand speedo. It felt very strong


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> LOL,you got it fixed yet Jeff?


Coming along


----------



## NXD (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi guys im from Canada and i think that to hit 200 mph you need at least 450-500bhp,thats fast and for sure its better than sex


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I`m still impressed with the Top Secret R33GTR doing 205mph through a tunnel in Toyko!!!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Howsie said:


> I have driven it on the way to the Ring. Its very rapid, I saw an indicated three digit number on the right hand speedo. It felt very strong


Three digits - wow so you finally have driven a car at 100mph then Sean....?  

Guy


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*200*

hi all well my calcs give the 33 a curve code, close to 8.5 so 200 will need 540 crank hp.  cheers.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

NXD said:


> Hi guys im from Canada and i think that to hit 200 mph you need at least 450-500bhp,thats fast and for sure its better than sex


Sex can`t be much kop over the pond then!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I dont recon you would get cose to 200mph with only 450 bhp


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

SteveN said:


> IIRC the JUN Hyperlemon got 238mph at Bonneville with more to come (car was not very in control due to poor conditions).
> QUOTE]
> 
> Steve, to quote a well informed person who I understand talked to the driver of the car:
> ...


----------



## NXD (Jan 12, 2005)

Trev said:


> Sex can`t be much kop over the pond then!


Originally Posted by NXD

Man i got a big buzz here :smokin: :smokin:  its really cool this sites,i really love it but i will have to admit that i dream of a skyline everyday since i first play Gran Turismo and discovered the famous Nissan Rocket  !!
Thanks for this superb sites!! :smokin: im a French Canadien but i speak English too i hope its not too bad!!   
Here the road is all bumpy,destroy I know some people down here
that have a R32 but no R33 R34 yet!!  So dont be too rude im new here!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Guy said:


> Three digits - wow so you finally have driven a car at 100mph then Sean....?
> 
> Guy


Thats the one Guy. Six'th gear and pushing a UK R1 out of the way. It was fun, Rob will tell you that; the look on the bikers face.


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

ATCO said:


> SteveN said:
> 
> 
> > IIRC the JUN Hyperlemon got 238mph at Bonneville with more to come (car was not very in control due to poor conditions).
> ...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Ronnies time of 209.4 (hi Guy, seems like a long time ago he ran that 209  ) at Elvington was done using a bog standard 33 gearbox and was over 1.5 miles from a standing start.

Since then he has upped the ante with regards to reaching over 200mph from a standing start and has achieved 204 in 1.25 miles at Bruntingthorpe. Ronnie was using the Holinger at Bruntingthorpe. This was on the same day Simon Norrris done his superb 201.

There is more to come and hopefully we are returning there soon with AbbeyMotorsport as he's out to blitz the 209.4. Only problem he has is the front splitters that keep breaking. At least we know they are good for 200 mph, but any further and they break  .

As a side note some time ago we both had a race with a couple of bikes. Ronnie took on a GSXR1000 and I took on the guys mate who had a ZX9. Ronnie absolutely killed the GSXR from a rolling 70, past 190+ and I subsequently had a top speed run with the ZX9R and dropped him from my slipstream once we started passing 180+. The guys on the bikes were suprised to say the least.

Glen


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

when i interviewed Mr Koyama their, and his, biggest achievement which is by far their proudest moment is the Z32 Blitz Bonneville ... 419.8 kph = 260mph !! 

it took 2 minutes to reach its final record breaking top speed, burst a tyre at 370kph on one run !! ... Koyama San (now the vice president of Jun Auto but was the driver on that top speed run) spoke about this car with _such_ passion .. 

amazing to listen too .. and knows a thing or two


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*200mph plus...*

A couple of years ago, on my way back from the Ring, I had the pleasure of racing with a tweaked F40 on the Autobahn. We raced side by side and on one particular top speed run, we hit a recorded 202mph. The F40 had a built in GPS speedo which was apparently absolutly accurate. The revs at that speed were around 8500 - 9000 and there still was a little bit of grunt left. I was running around 670bhp at the crank on this instance.

I am looking to do the same with the same F40 later this year with a revised output of 700bhp+ and we'll see what we can get up to then.

Rupert


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Really inspiring to read all these, 600 at the moment, more to come and with the right gearbox, one day I will be there!!!

Cant forget though, these guys put their lives at risk to do this - any mess ups at those speeds and you are toast, all credit to them.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

i saw rupert's video the other day and it is awesome!
that F40 is so so sweet and unreal at high speed

fair play to big bear as the old girl was keeping up for sure!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Did Rupert's vid of this ever make it onto the web? It was supposed to be going online ages ago!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Good point - I'd like to see it too...


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

I'll see what I can do with regard to sticking it onto the Web in the near future. I now have the technology to do so...

Does anyone have any web space where it can be hosted?

Rupert


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

How big is it?


(The video)


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

Dunno - Haven't digitised it yet...


----------



## NXD (Jan 12, 2005)

Rupert said:


> A couple of years ago, on my way back from the Ring, I had the pleasure of racing with a tweaked F40 on the Autobahn. We raced side by side and on one particular top speed run, we hit a recorded 202mph. The F40 had a built in GPS speedo which was apparently absolutly accurate. The revs at that speed were around 8500 - 9000 and there still was a little bit of grunt left. I was running around 670bhp at the crank on this instance.
> 
> I am looking to do the same with the same F40 later this year with a revised output of 700bhp+ and we'll see what we can get up to then.
> 
> Rupert


    :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:   

You make me dream my top speed with my 100NX was
150 mp/[email protected] km/h @7200 
with 160 [email protected] 145 [email protected] so i have a long way to go before beating you !!

Im dreaming !!!!    :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Rupert,

Its good to hear you still have the GT-R and still enjoy it.  
I'm glad not all the 'original' Register lot are sell outs.  

I hope to see your car around.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi Rupert, what rpm (roughly) do your and Ronnie's cars make peak power?

Just wondering about some of these comments about Ronnie running out of power at 209mph may be more down to gearing being non-optimal if he has already gone past peak power revs by the time he's going that fast. If so, with slightly higher gearing, higher top speeds can be achieved though the car would take a bit longer to get up there.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Glen - can you let me know when Ronnie is going to be having another attempt at a top speed run .... as I'd like to come along (well worth a day off work !)


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Daz said:


> Glen - can you let me know when Ronnie is going to be having another attempt at a top speed run .... as I'd like to come along (well worth a day off work !)


Will do Daz  .

Glen


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

Glen - Let me know too (long time no see...)

Kingsley - I'm not sure. My car is on the dyno in the next little while so I should know then.

Rupert


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

on this subject of top speed runs, i was suprised at how easily shins awesome R34 reaches 200 mph plus.. with 550~600 bhp that thing is a rocket! also in the hand of dirk schy???? around the nurbergring the accleration and response is just fantastic, truly mind blowing!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

kingsley said:


> Just wondering about some of these comments about Ronnie running out of power at 209mph may be more down to gearing being non-optimal if he has already gone past peak power revs by the time he's going that fast. If so, with slightly higher gearing, higher top speeds can be achieved though the car would take a bit longer to get up there.


I was at Brunters the day Ronnie did the 204.9 and Simon did his 201. IIRC Ronnies top speeds were limited due to the rev limiter? He was coming in after each run and Mark/Dan were setting it higher bit by bit.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Would be interesting to see how he would get on if he increased his gearing by putting the next profile bigger tyres on.

Thinking about it, if he's hitting the rev limiter, there must be 3 or 4mph in it at those sort of speeds between a brand new set of tyres with full tread and a worn out set with no tread.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Yunis A said:


> on this subject of top speed runs, i was suprised at how easily shins awesome R34 reaches 200 mph plus.. QUOTE]
> 
> ON THE SPEEDO.........
> 
> ...


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Especially when you fit low ratio diffs


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We wasnt lifting the rev limiter we was just trimming the fuel air fuel ratio. We still had a few thousand rpm left.


When we ran at Elvington a few years ago yes we was running out of revs but that was due to the standard gearbox top gear. The holinger has a longer top gear from memory it will pull the just over 215 mph at the same rpm.And has 6 gears so the ratios are much closer.

When we was running at brunters the start of the run is up hill this doesnt help and it is not a long as Elvington.


Mark


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

NISFAN said:


> Especially when you fit low ratio diffs


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Guy said:


> Yunis A said:
> 
> 
> > on this subject of top speed runs, i was suprised at how easily shins awesome R34 reaches 200 mph plus.. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

mark @ abbey tell me is it possible to fit the R34 6sp getrag to an R32 or 33? and the frond and rear diffs???


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Yunis, the answer to the question about "ON THE SPEEDO" in Shins car is in what NISFAN said afterwards  

If the diffs ratios are changed to whatever amount the car will accelerate a LOT harder but to a MUCH lower speed. 
And as the speedo reading is taken from the gearbox the speedo will show 200+mph at whatever rpm in 6th even if the diffs are geared down so much that its only doing 30mph at the time...


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

so your saying shins car has a lower final drive than the 3.5 odd:1 the R34's come with?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Allegedly.

As did the Mines demo car.

Either the final drive in the box or lower geared diffs.

Doesnt take a genius to work out how cars with relativley low power and spec seem to jump around the rev counter n speedo like they do.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

in the video clip of shins car and cems car where shins is doing a speedo reading of 200mph + if you look at the speed that shins car goes past cems that would give an indication of the type of speed shin was doing (on the basis that cems nur has a standard ratio box).

Surely the nur would only top out at 170 (unless it was limited to 155??)


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

Although Shin's car is very quick off the mark, I doubt it can achieve a 200mph top speed. In my car, above around 120mph, due to changes in ratios throughout the drivetrain the speedo is practically useless and I have to go by Rev levels and GPS speedos. When we did 202mph at almost 9000 in top, my speedo had given up at around 170mph! The same occured in the F40 whos speedo too was wildy out showing speeds in excess of 200mph.

Rupert


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

If you get a Stack, doesn't that have it's own sensor for speed that you can enter calibration values for wheel diameter and gearing in? Then at least you can make a better guess no matter what changes you have made.


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep - I don't have a Stack though! They are the best as they simply take the timing pulse directly off the gearbox. You can then calibrate as you see fit.

Rupert


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Rupert,

I was at Abbey last week. Was that your car on the ramps. GT1s, blue cam cover, big single, bodykit looked like yours.


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep.

Rupert


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

I kept thinking about getting one, I see SARD charge the earth for em but they were only 800 quid plus VAT from the UK supplier, that one didn't have a boost gauge but then we all have those anyway! I think their prices have been upped since then. It's quite a good price considering the 800 quid spec one has sensors included for oil/water temp, oil pressure etc which would set you back around 3-400 if you bought the equivalent electronic gauges.


----------

